# Alguien Me Podría Explicar Que Significa RDS(on) Cuando Se Habla De mosfet



## Det (Mar 13, 2011)

sucede que estaba analizando la hoja de datos de de un mosfet y me encontre con una pate que decia RDS(on) = 0.55Ω.
Acaso es la resistencia que presenta aun cuando esta pasando corriente atravez de el o se refiere a otra cosa?
Aqui dejo el link de la hoja de datos por si la quieren ver
espero y me puedan ayudar

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/irf/irf740.pdf


----------



## wacalo (Mar 13, 2011)

Resistencia entre Drain (drenaje) y Source (surtidor) cuando el MOSFET está en estado de conducción. Saludos


----------



## homebrew (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola DET RDS(on) significa Resistencia Drain Source tal cual te comento Wacalo, puedes con las puntas del multimetro conmutado para medir diodos realizar esta operacion de ponerlo en estado on-off y medir dichos valores.

Saludos


----------

